# Looking for advice on a holster for my Glock 21



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The title pretty much covers it. It will be used for concealment as much as is possible with a large frame Glock. Comfort and retention are concerns as well as speed and ease of use. I am not afraid to spend a little extra for quality and durability. I only want to have to buy one. Thanks in advance for your advice.
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Check out the following: 

Galco
BladeTech
RDR Holsters
Safariland
Bianchi
G-Code/Incog
Garrett Industries, LLC


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks GCBHM,
I found almost all of them at Midway USA. After an hour of comparing all of my choices, I think I'm going with the Blackhawk CQC Serpa. Looks like the most versatile as far as adjustments and the retention system appears to be solid too. Oh, yeah. The price is very competitive.
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Before you order...

You need to check out AlienGear. 
I have one of their IWB tuckable holsters for my Taurus PT111 G2. It's my EDC, and sits on my belt from the time I get dressed until bed time. So comfort is a big deal. 
Speed is excellent, unless you decide to crank the retention level up to Hulk-only levels.
The shell-to-back fasteners have rubber bushings behind them, so retention adjustment is completely tunable by adjusting the fasteners. Ride height and cant are adjustable. The kydex shells all use the exact same fastener template, so you can buy shells for different guns (for less than $15 each) and swap them to your backing (which molds itself to your body, as all leather backings do). The swap will take about 1 minute. The holster comes with the correct hex key to fit the fasteners as well as a bag of spare parts, just in case.
I also have a shell for my Para Ordnance P14-45. I'm 6'1" and 210lbs and I can conceal that gun just fine. It's heavy (which no holster can change) but I can certainly conceal it well enough to walk through the local Walmart or Sheriffs office without anybody noticing.
I've ordered a shell for my new Glock 41, which as I'm sure you know is very much like your 21, except for being slightly longer and having a slightly thinner slide.
The AlienGear holsters run about $35-$40, with spare parts, a lifetime warranty, and cheap swappable extra shells for other guns. What's not to like?

The Sherpa you mentioned, while a fine piece of equipment, is an OWB holster, which means it is inherently less concealable than an IWB.


----------



## omahaoutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

Hidden Hybrid Holsters


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Thanks GCBHM,
> I found almost all of them at Midway USA. After an hour of comparing all of my choices, I think I'm going with the Blackhawk CQC Serpa. Looks like the most versatile as far as adjustments and the retention system appears to be solid too. Oh, yeah. The price is very competitive.
> Goldwing


I would not go with this holster for concealment, and here's why. Unless you're going to open carry, there is really no need for a retention holster that locks your gun in the holster, especially if you want to be able to get it out quickly under stress. The Glock 21 is a rather large gun and will be somewhat difficult to conceal as it is, but the last thing you want is to have to contend with pressing a button to get your gun out under stress.

I would recommend a rigid IWB holster that has a locking feature to it, but that does not require pressing a button to unlock the gun. Many of the kydex holsters provide this feature and would work really well for your needs. I have several types of holstoers for different situations, but I have listed a couple I use below.

BladeTech IWB Klipt Ambi Holster
IWB Klipt Ambi Holster | Blade Tech | Holsters

Galco TRITON KYDEX IWB HOLSTER
TRITON KYDEX IWB HOLSTER: Holsters & Ammo Carriers: Inside the Waistband / Tuckable Holsters at Galco

What I like about these holsters is that they are very easy to get on/off with one hand, unlike some of the other modesl that require two hand to put on/off, they lock the gun in place well, and they stay open making it easy to reholster. I also like the fact that the belt clips are strong, but not too stiff that I can't manipulate them with one hand, and they have an outward facing hook on the bottom of the clip making it easy to grab it with the finger from the outside of the clip so that I don't have to work my finger inside the clip to pull it off. And they are very competitively priced as well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's a good looking IWB holster for your G21

Blade-Tech Ultimate Concealment Inside the Waistband Tuckable Holster


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is another OWB holster I would recommend.

Safariland 568 Custom Fit Belt & Paddle Holster Glock 17 22 20 21 38


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is really the only retention locking holster I would recommend for your consideration. The release button is operated by the thumb rather than your finger, and it's easier for me to operate than the serpa. I own both by the way, and prefer this one. It is a much better quality holster.

Safariland 6378 ALS Paddle Belt Loop Holster Glock 20 21 Composite


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. There is a review on the alien gear that makes me think that I shouldn't rely on them or their product. Just my opinion. The hidden hybrid seems ok but they didn't have an actual image of the model of holster I want. Instead they have a fill in the blanks menu with a price at the bottom. I also found that some of the IWB holsters didn't include the G21 in their models. The Galco IWB "King Tuk" looks like the right piece from a company that has been around for a long time. The 8 reviews were all 5 stars with comments about "Comfort that almost makes you forget you are carrying." Does anyone here have experience with the Galco King Tuk? I thought there was a member here who works for Galco.
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I doubt you can find any product that doesn't have someone griping. Not if they've sold more than a handful. 
As for concealability...



















That's a Glock 41 in an AlienGear cloak tuck 2.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DirtyDog,
Looks good to me. Does the holster in the pics have the cowhide backing or synthetic?
Goldwing


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

In the pics, I have on the synthetic backing. The synthetic is softer and more flexible, so it doesn't need time to conform to your body. If I had to choose one and only one, I'd get the synthetic cut for a full sized gun. You can put literally any of their pistol shells on that and be comfortable. My synthetic backing is cut for full size guns, obviously. I also have one of their cowhide backs that's cut for a compact gun. My Taurus PT111 G2 shell lives on that backing. It's also very comfortable, but I've had it long enough that it's broken in and molded to my hip.
Since it's bitter cold here in Colorado this time of year I cannot confirm it yet, but I suspect that when summer hits, the synthetic will be more comfortable in the heat. It strikes me as probably being better with sweat.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

The thing to remember is that what works well for one person, may not work well for another.

Body size and shape, as well as flexibility have a lot to do with what will work for the individual.

This is why most of us end up with a box full of holsters that we don't have a use for. :anim_lol:


----------



## Glock37 (Nov 14, 2014)

I always get Kramer horse hides for serious work. They cost a lot, but will outlast just about anything. 

Right now I been getting holsters from Tennessee holster company. I have a pancake that rides pretty high for my G37 along with their double thick belt. What I like is when you call you get the operations person and just ask for Larry, the guy who will make your holster. He made a sweet custom for my G37 with lasermax unimax and I have use it along with his belt for over a year now. The belt is very heavy duty, after a full year it is still breakng in. I expect it to last as long as the Kramer horsehide belt it replaced that lasted me almost 20 years of constant use. As of right now the Tennessee holster company belt is looking a bit more tough than the Kramer I had. Best part is how prices are much lower and the personal attention is a nice touch. 

I use to live right by blade tech some years ago. I could walk in with a gun, an idea for a holster and walk out that day with it. Great outdit for holsters.


----------



## DunRanull (Jan 29, 2012)

Having a Glock 21, this thread is of interest to me, thanks for the postings... Right now all I have for it is a nylon flap holster which holds it securely and with max protection. Works well with my nylon duty belt and mag pouches, but would like to carry it more concealed at times. There are some interesting tips in this thread which I will follow up on. For some reason, leather just doesnt seem to fit with this pistol like it does with a 1911 or BHP... OTOH I don't like the feel of nylon against my skin. Decisions, Decisions!


----------

